# PF enable = low upload



## mad0 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,

FreeBSD 9.1 64bit is installed as guest on XenServer 6.1.0. Everything is working fine, until I enable PF. When PF is enabled:

```
[17:41:01] [/root]#  pfctl -e
No ALTQ support in kernel
ALTQ related functions disabled
pf enabled
```
Upload is around 6-8Kb/s.

When PF is disabled, upload is normal, max 100Mb/s:

```
[17:41:03] [/root]#  uname -a
FreeBSD some.host 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r249920: Fri Apr 26 07:26:21 UTC 2013     root@some_host:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/XENHVM  amd64
```


```
cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="some_host"
ifconfig_xn0=" inet my_IP netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="my_router"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="NO"
syslogd_flags="-ss -4"
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
ezjail_enable="YES"
pf_enable="YES"
pf_rules="/etc/pf.conf"
```
pf.conf and sysctl.conf are empty for tests. I have no idea why upload is so low after enable "empty" PF.

Thanks for help.


----------



## CoTones (Apr 30, 2013)

Try with rules

```
set skip on lo0
pass all
```


----------



## mad0 (May 3, 2013)

It didn't help. I'll try IPFW.


----------



## mad0 (May 5, 2013)

OK, problem is with some XENHVM kernel options. On GENERIC everything is fine.

XENHVM options:

```
options         NO_ADAPTIVE_MUTEXES
options         NO_ADAPTIVE_RWLOCKS
options         NO_ADAPTIVE_SX

# Xen HVM support
options         XENHVM
device          xenpci
```


Someone have any idea? Can I # something?


----------



## mad0 (May 6, 2013)

I found a solution:

`sysctl net.inet.tcp.tso=0`

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=154428
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=135178


----------

